# your dream gun



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*If you could have any gun for bird hunting and clays, and price was not an issue. Which gun would you want for all of your uses in shooting? The catch: that is the only gun you can own shotgun wise.*​
Beretta 391 or extrema 1 and 2320.00%Benelli (any of them)746.67%Winchester ( superX 1,2,3) or other winchester426.67%An italian made over and under16.67%


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering, If you could have any gun for bird hunting which one would it be? If money was no object. The catch is you would have to only have that gun and no others. Just one gun.... which one would it be???? If not any of these choices, then which one would it be?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I think I'd have to go with a new Winchester SX3 that had a nice piece of wood on it. It'd be awesome for upland and waterfowl (the SX2 sure was), and would still look pretty good at the trap and clays range. :wink:

But the ultimate dream would be if they would sell it in 3 1/2 inch with a wood stock. :lol:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

not nearly enough options....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll take a Beretta over just about anything else. The Italians know how to make firearms.


----------

